# 134 days to save my marriage



## stillhurtin (Feb 10, 2009)

hey all i have 134 days to save my marriage. our innitial hearing is the 26th, then 120 day cooling off period. i need help. i have posted under filed in 13 days, and now what do i do. as always help is apprecated.

thanks 
stillhurtin


----------



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know your situation... All I can say is there are ways to get your spouse to come around and be happy. Educate yourself if you really want to help your situation.


----------



## southpaw27 (Mar 20, 2009)

dude, quit trying to sell your book on this forum.


----------

